# 2018 Nostalgia Invitational



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The 2018 Nostalgia Invitational was run at Juniper Raceway this Sunday. The Grand Nationals, Coupes and Vintage Tins ran on the banked slider oval and the Indys ran on the Bucktrack road course. In the consolation race three of the eligible drives were out of commission, so it was a two car race.

Grand National podium









Coupe podium









Indy podium









Vintage Tin podium









Coupe Consolation podium


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking racers! :cheers2:


----------

